# Er...potty training?



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

So I'm trying to potty train the boys now that they're in the big cage.

I'm doing it just like i've done for other critters, I put the box in the corner with some critter litter (they're found pellets, supposed to help with litter training) and so far I've noticed not just 1 boy, but 2 picking up the pieces and chewing on them!

Maybe they're just investigating...but I don't think it's meant to be eaten, granted on the same token I don't think it's harmful either, but I don't want them eating the litter!

Any ideas?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone around here had this problem recently. As long as it's nontoxic, I wouldn't worry too much. Are they just trying it out or are they actually eating it?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

mine do this occasionally, but they just chew it up they don't swallow it :/


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

rats have flaps at the back of their throats to stop them ingesting anything horrendously harmful I think (or at least that's what I read round here!) and if the litter is non toxic anyway, it shouldn't be a problem.

Leila :0)


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

From what I can tell now...they're just chewing on instead of swallowing it, although I'm pretty sure to begin with Chong ingested some of it. Granted...he eats anything!

Now if I can just get them litter trained, we'll all be happy...lol


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i asked this question yesterday!! you really need to look back and see if anyone elts has asked this before!!! please look back because this question has been asked a bunch of times.

thanks,
bffel3


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

bffel3 said:


> i asked this question yesterday!! you really need to look back and see if anyone elts has asked this before!!! please look back because this question has been asked a bunch of times.
> 
> thanks,
> bffel3


bffel3 although your kinda right why are you acting as a back seat moderator? i'm not picking on you but it's in the rules not to do this and you haven't been on here that long to start telling people off for posting this.


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

bffel, I'm not asking how to litter train my boys...I know how to do that. What I was concerned about, and even thought to be funny, was them picking the litter up and chewing on it/eating it. I went back and read your posts, and yours were asking how to potty train...that's not what this post states.

And why I'm even replying to this is a whole other ball game.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

pinkyXstary said:


> bffel3 said:
> 
> 
> > i asked this question yesterday!! you really need to look back and see if anyone elts has asked this before!!! please look back because this question has been asked a bunch of times.
> ...


You're picking on him. I've seen you in EVERY thread he's posted in.

Quit it.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

How am i picking on him? what is it i'm actually saying that's picking on him?
sorry... i don't get it.

I'm in every thread that alot of people are in so am i picking on them too? :S


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

As to the chewing-

Rats seem to explore by tasting. My girls chowed down some Yesterday's News (paper based cat litter) the first time they saw it, but I've never seen them do it since. Once your rats realize it's not yogies in disguise, they should stop chewing. As long as it's non-toxic (and not clay), you should be fine.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this post!  

I just moved my boys to a bigger cage and finally have the room to install a litter pan. It came with Critter Litter and they are carrying it off into their little house! I'm not sure if they are eating it but it says on the package Not For Consumption. I'm not sure if this means non-toxic (let's hope so!) or if it just means this should not be used as a rattie diet. It's recyclable material so I'm going to assume it's safe. Besides, I figure surely a pet supply company wouldn't make a toxic product for them to poop in, right? It still doesn't make me less nervous though!


----------

